# Bonding Going backwards...



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I am sad. I thought I was making headway with Billy, and I think we are instead going backward. He was coming out of his cage on his own, and climbing all over it, and chattering away, and now he doesn't want to come out of his cage. He still talks and whistles, but has now started flock-calling when I am sitting right next to him. I don't understand what happened!?!?! Did I do something wrong? How can I fix it? I want to bond with him. Can you help me, please?  He doesn't seem to want anything much to do with me lately....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How much time does he spend alone? It is said that behavioral problems can be cause by separation anxiety. It sounds like he needs something.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How old is he?


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

He spends about 6 hours alone while I am at work, and I talk with him in the morning, and as soon as I get home. He is 5 (approx.) years old. Could this have anything to do with my bf being home? He is not too fond of my bf, and Greg was off from work for 2 1/2 months. He always seemed calmer with me. I would LOVE to get him another tiel, but I just can't right now. The apartment is already too small. What do I do????


----------

